# Looking at a puppy from...



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

I may get a puppy from these parents. Would someone that understands pedigree help with any info or concerns?






Echo (2016)


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Echo (2016)




www.pedigreedatabase.com










Darkfalls z Gina


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Darkfalls z Gina




www.pedigreedatabase.com





Thanks


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am curious as to the county of origin of the parents??? The registry number is listed as "JR" - there are Czch and Belgian registrations on and throughout the parents of the two....if the litter is in the US (your flag indicates you are in US) they should be registered in AKC upon arrival here. If the parents are in the US, insist on proof of AKC registry, or you may be waiting a long time on getting any papers. If you are importing, depending on the country of origin, I am not even sure what criteria is used for breeding protocol within that registry.

That being said - there is a 3-4 linebreeding on S litter Savory Cross which would concern me for health issues. There are some well known Czech dogs, and this litter is likely to throw pups with higher levels of prey and aggression. It all depends on your experience and your goals. If this is your first GSD and you just want a buddy - I would advise caution and continue to learn and explore other options. If you have experience with higher drive dogs, then ???? depends on your goals and if the pup you are given can meet them.


Lee


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

The parents are in the US and the breeder did explain the wait on papers but I probably will not register anyway. My main concerns are health related. There is a 2 year health guarantee on hips and elbows but to be honest if I bond with the dog I wouldnt return it. I have experience with the breed and had to have my boy put to sleep in Nov 2020. I do want a confident dog who is athletic but most importantly I would want a dog that lives a long healthy life. 

Can you explain the health concerns with the linebreeding? 

My boy had a very high prey drive and had issues with fear aggression mainly toward other strange dogs. Im okay with a prey drive but really dont want a dog thats insecure. I have a 9 year old King Charles but I would hope the puppy growing up with him would look at him as part of the pack. My kids are adults so no small children to worry about but I do want a dog that can be taken out and around people and other dogs

Can you explain the aggression concern?

Thank you


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Sent PM!


----------

